
Ask HN: Desktop Based Local App Builder (Like Delphi Hopefully) - Ace__
Hello.<p>I am hoping you can help me out. I need a program like Delphi (Embarcadero) or App Builder (davidesperalta) in order to make v2 of my MVP.<p>I am currently checking the aforementioned out, am on the lookout for others.<p>My background in regards to this: I&#x27;m not a programmer, although I did learn programming many years ago, doing a few different languages, so I am not completely illiterate:<p>1. BASIC (Speccy, inputting programs from mags like C+VG amongst other things)<p>2. Turbo Pascal<p>3. Borland Delphi (I prefer something like this, object orientated stuff)<p>4. Bit of JS and Java<p>Required functionality of MVP v2, which is to be a desktop based up, no internet connection required:<p>1. Input data (numbers, strings) either in fields, or dropdowns<p>2. Store (local database)<p>3. Process (simple mathematical and statistical stuff, join strings and numbers, put inputted strings and numbers in to use-able dropdowns). It needs to also do pivot table type stuff, I assume a query to a database can do that, not sur. Basically what one can do in Excel.<p>4. Output in fields and graphs (pie, bar, radar)<p>My OS: Windows 10<p>Why an MVP v2: my idea, my startup, I have to take it as far as I can on my own. I do have some developers who want to work with me on this, but that&#x27;s not the point. I can de-risk this further, and just because someone wants to work with me, doesn&#x27;t mean I change my stance. Basically a person has to pay their dues in my book, including me. Of course, things might have moved on a bit too much for me.<p>Anyway, I just want something as simple as possible that I can use to create a desktop app, as quickly and as dirtily as possible.<p>Do you know of any such programs that can enable me to do this?<p>Cheers, Ace.
======
lincpa
The Python language is best suited to your needs.

IDE: pycharm,Eric,PyScripter, etc.

DataAnalysis lib: NumPy,Pandas,Matplotlib,IPython, etc.

[https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/](https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/)

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/eric-
ide/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/eric-ide/)

~~~
Ace__
Thanks Lincpa, I will check them out.

------
sparkie
I'd suggest either Lazarus (Free Pascal) or Visual Studio (VB.NET/others).

~~~
Ace__
Cheers Sparkie, I just downloaded Lazarus, going through it.

As for VS, looks a bridge too far for me.

------
WaltPurvis
Try Xojo – [https://www.xojo.com/](https://www.xojo.com/)

~~~
Ace__
Thanks Walt, looks very interesting.

------
zerr
Delphi has a community edition now.

~~~
Ace__
Thanks Zerr. I downloaded it a few days ago.

